# iPad's Vbulletin Forum Reader Apps don't see Lightroom Forums



## RikkFlohr (Jan 7, 2011)

Is this a timing thing because of the switch or does something have to be enabled so that the Vbulletin reader apps can find the forum?

It would be nice to use a forum reader rather than Safari on the iPad to access LRF.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jan 7, 2011)

Rikk, I use the Tapatalk app on my iPhone which works great. Not sure it's an iPad app though....


----------



## RikkFlohr (Jan 7, 2011)

Unfortunately-not yet.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jan 7, 2011)

Which app Rikk?  vBulletin's own app only reads vBulletin's own forum.  Tapatalk I've installed here but that's iPhone.  I can certainly look into any others.


----------



## RikkFlohr (Jan 7, 2011)

I was noodling around with Forum Runner. It finds hundreds of V-Bulletin forums but not this one. I was just curious if the forum had to be enabled for it to show or if the recent change was causing a lag in availability.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jan 7, 2011)

Aaaaaah, nope, it has to be enabled - all these apps have little plug-ins that have to be installed within the forum software.  Let me double check whether I can do it without messing up Tapatalk.


----------



## RikkFlohr (Jan 7, 2011)

I see it there now...

I am editing this post


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jan 7, 2011)

I don't hang about!


----------



## DonRicklin (Jan 7, 2011)

I have been hoping for Lightroom Forums on TapaTalk for quite awhile. Been using it with Digital Grin for a long time. Glad to see it's there, now.

Thank you Victoria!  

I gather one can't do Mod stuff through it though!  To bad!

Don


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jan 7, 2011)

Looking at the Forum Runner software Don, it looks like the paid version of that app has basic mod tools.


----------



## DonRicklin (Jan 7, 2011)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Looking at the Forum Runner software Don, it looks like the paid version of that app has basic mod tools.


 
Looks like Tapatalk does let me edit any post, not just mine! LOL

Thanks for working on this. 

Don


----------



## RikkFlohr (Jan 7, 2011)

DonRicklin said:
			
		

> Looks like Tapatalk dies let me edit any post, not just mine! LOL
> 
> Thanks for working on this.
> 
> Don



I was able to edit a previous post using Forum Runner


----------



## DonRicklin (Jan 7, 2011)

RikkFlohr said:


> I was able to edit a previous post using Forum Runner


I can edit my own as well as yours (as a Mod, apparently) in Tapatalk, its Banning and Deleting Spam posts and threads in Tapatalk I'm looking for! 

Don


----------



## RikkFlohr (Jan 31, 2011)

update: this App runs like a champ.  I am using it for about 1/3 of my LR Forums browsing now.  It is a lot easier than trying to navigate through iPad Safari.


----------



## ukbrown (Feb 1, 2011)

I think I have taken a stupid pill, I am logged in using forum runner, but I cannot add, or reply to any post.  I need help.  The app itself is really snappy


----------



## ukbrown (Feb 1, 2011)

free read only version - DOH. cash at the ready


----------



## ukbrown (Feb 1, 2011)

ukbrown said:
			
		

> free read only version - DOH. cash at the ready



Cash paid


----------



## Bruce J (Feb 2, 2011)

RikkFlohr said:


> update: this App runs like a champ.  I am using it for about 1/3 of my LR Forums browsing now.  It is a lot easier than trying to navigate through iPad Safari.



Rikk (or anyone else using Forum Runner) - In the paid version, is there a way to do the equivalent of the 'What's New' button on the web version?  I've been playing w/ the free version and don't see a way to do that.  I use it all the time to see what's been added since the last time I was online.  Thanks much.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 2, 2011)

Try this thread Bruce: http://forumrunner.net/forum/showthread.php?t=186


----------



## Bruce J (Feb 2, 2011)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Try this thread Bruce: http://forumrunner.net/forum/showthread.php?t=186


 
Thanks VB.  I just tried it on the paid version and it works great.  One more daily task I can do from the couch!  Seriously, I'm getting closer and closer to being able to travel w/ the iPad instead of a laptop.  If I could just figure out how to sync Firefox bookmarks and Thunderbird addresses, I'd be set.

For any others who might read along, these settings are not available on the free version of Forum Runner.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 2, 2011)

Firefox bookmarks?  Try XMarks http://www.xmarks.com/ - works great for syncing between desktop browsers too

Thunderbird addresses - I was reading about Zindus Thunderbird plug-in for syncing them to Google, and then Google will sync via iTunes or possibly as an Exchange account.


----------



## Bruce J (Feb 3, 2011)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Firefox bookmarks?  Try XMarks http://www.xmarks.com/ - works great for syncing between desktop browsers too
> 
> Thunderbird addresses - I was reading about Zindus Thunderbird plug-in for syncing them to Google, and then Google will sync via iTunes or possibly as an Exchange account.


 
I've got XMarks running and it does do a good job of syncing between computers.  I can now stop manually syncing my Firefox bookmarks and passwords between my two desktop machines (at separate locations), and my laptop (Yeah!).  Thanks for pointing me to it.  From reading the reviews, it didn't seem worth signing up for the premium version, which is needed to use the iPad app.  But, you don't need it.  Just use safari on the iPad to go to the XMarks web site and access your bookmarks from there.  Perhaps in a later version they will link the iPad app w/ safari, but for now they're using an internal browser which, according to the reviews, isn't very satisfactory.  Haven't looked in to Zindus yet.

Thanks again for the tips; I don't know what I'd do w/o this forum.  Best to all,


----------



## Bruce J (Feb 3, 2011)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Thunderbird addresses - I was reading about Zindus Thunderbird plug-in for syncing them to Google, and then Google will sync via iTunes or possibly as an Exchange account.


 
You are a wizard.  How do you find time to learn about these things?  It took a bit of doing and it's a bit dodgy, but I now have contacts syncing from my desktop on Thunderbird to my iPad.  First, of course, I had to get a GMail acct.  Then, added the Zindus plug-in to Thunderbird.  Caused it to sync the contacts to my new GMail acct.  This is the dodgy bit; I have 138 contacts in my personal address book on Thunderbird, but only 112 came across.  Can't see any pattern that would separate the ones that came and the ones that didn't.  Too late to work on it now; maybe tomorrow.  I then set iTunes to sync contacts to the GMail acct., hooked up the iPad and, Viola!  There they were on my Pad.  I did get all 112 from GMail, so that was nice.  Now, the dodgy bit about iPad contacts: it doesn't seem to know how to alphabetize.  I have it set to sort by First name, Last name.  It sorts by first name just fine, but often messes up the order of contacts who have the same first name, but different last names.  Go figure.  Anyway, as soon as I get the rest of the contacts figured out and transferred, I'm going to have a very slick mobile machine.  Just need PhotoSmith and it will really rock.  Cheers,


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 3, 2011)

Do iTunes sync any bookmarks on Windows to your iPad?  It'll sync Safari bookmarks on Mac, so as long as xmarks is syncing Firefox with Safari on my Mac, my iPad bookmarks get updated every time I sync too.  I don't know how that works on Windows though.


----------



## Bruce J (Feb 3, 2011)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Do iTunes sync any bookmarks on Windows to your iPad?  It'll sync Safari bookmarks on Mac, so as long as xmarks is syncing Firefox with Safari on my Mac, my iPad bookmarks get updated every time I sync too.  I don't know how that works on Windows though.


 
The only bookmarks iTunes will sync directly from a Win system are from IE or Safari.  I try pretty hard to never open IE, so that's not useful to me.  I don't currently run Safari on Win, but I suppose I could load it just for the purpose of syncing bookmarks from Firefox.  Hmm, maybe I'll give that a try; I hadn't thought about using Xmarks to sync between browsers on the same computer.  So many possibilities . . .


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 3, 2011)

Ah, ok, if it'll sync with IE, that'll do great.  XMarks can sync your Firefox bookmarks to IE without you ever using IE, and iTunes can then pass those to your iPad.


----------



## Bruce J (Feb 3, 2011)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Ah, ok, if it'll sync with IE, that'll do great.  XMarks can sync your Firefox bookmarks to IE without you ever using IE, and iTunes can then pass those to your iPad.


 
Right again.  No need to go through safari. I now have it working through XMarks and IE and have all of my bookmarks in safari, on the iPad.  It will be interesting to see if changes made on one machine will propagate through all of the rest.


----------



## Bruce J (Feb 3, 2011)

Bruce J said:


> This is the dodgy bit; I have 138 contacts in my personal address book on Thunderbird, but only 112 came across.  Can't see any pattern that would separate the ones that came and the ones that didn't . . .
> Now, the dodgy bit about iPad contacts: it doesn't seem to know how to alphabetize.  I have it set to sort by First name, Last name.  It sorts by first name just fine, but often messes up the order of contacts who have the same first name, but different last names.


 
OK, I have these bits figured.  The failure to sync all of the contacts was because some of them were in TBird mailing lists. Zindus does't work with those.  I thought they would be OK because they were in both the mailing list and the address list, but not so. If a contact is on any list, it is totally ignored.  Solution is to delete the lists in TBird; sync all of the contacts to the GMail acct; create groups in GMail; and then sync the groups back to TBird.  Then, both the contacts and the groups are synced to the contacts app on the iPad.

On the alphabetizing in contacts, turns out to be the definition of 'last name'.  If you have three-word names, it assumes the last word is the last name.  Thus, Eric Von Himmel gets sorted after Eric Hayes, but before Eric Jones.  Sort of makes sense, but not what I expected.  And not a big deal.  Cheers,


----------

